# '97 Jetta (A3) rear drum brake backing plate



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

Car has rear drums and no ABS...had a complete bearing failure and left rear wheel fell off...now I need to replace nearly everything. Only problem is I can't seem to find a backing plate for the drum from anywhere but a dealer. I think i have found that the stub axle for this car is the same as that for the A1 and A2 jetta...
does anyone know if the backing plate is interchangeable between A1, A2, and A3 jettas? because I can find backing plates for an A2 jetta online.
thanks for any input


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: '97 Jetta (A3) rear drum brake backing plate (JettaMobile)*

1stVWparts carries MKIII backing plates for $50 or so...try wrecking yards..most around here sell parts for about half of new cost...so you'd should be able to land one for $25! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: '97 Jetta (A3) rear drum brake backing plate (JettaMobile)*

I have an extra set of rear backing plates from a 96 Jetta GL that I parted out last year.
IM me with a reasonable offer, and I will sell you one or both. I don't remember if the left and right sides are the same, so tell me which side you need, and I will double check that it's still in the pile in the garage.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: '97 Jetta (germancarnut51)*

They are not the same..two listed on parts websites..left and right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: '97 Jetta (germancarnut51)*

Thanks a lot...I am gonna try to salvage the old one with some caveman banging (its not exactly a precision part), but if i cant yours would be greatly appreciated...i should know within a couple days...its a pain working on a car outside in the parts i live in...i will let you know though
thanks again


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: '97 Jetta (JettaMobile)*

The rear drum brake backing plates may not look like precision parts, but they are. Manufactured with the mounting surfaces, the brake shoe mounting, and the brake shoe slide/rub points are in plane, and parallel to the backing plate mounting surface because if anything is off, you will get uneven braking, and uneven brake wear.
I was in the far side of the garage today looking for some fuel system vapor recovery system parts. My 95 Golf GL flunked the CA vapor recovery system pressurization test (tests for leaks by pressurizing to 2.5atms). I spotted both rear backing plates with the drums. So I do have both sides available. The new STANT gas cap I bought 8 months ago was leaking, and some informal testing I did showed me that the purge valve needs to be replaced.


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

i forgot to ask...anyone know why there would be weights attached the the backside of the backing plate at the bottom?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaMobile)*

Probably to tune out vibrations....my Golf MIII rear brakes..same as yours started makin lots "o noise...turned out to be lack of lube on rear shoe sliding points....warranty coverd that since it was under the warranty period..but it got my attention..I very carefully lubed those points every time I changed rear brake shoes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: '97 Jetta (germancarnut51)*

not sure if you got the IM i sent or not cause I have seen that it doesnt work right for some people (maybe i'm one of those). I am gonna need the backing plate after all...couldn't salvage the old one. It's the left one, and does it still have the wheel cylinder on it? I suppose just IM me or we can figure something else out.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: '97 Jetta (JettaMobile)*

I just sent you a IM.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: '97 Jetta (germancarnut51)*

Do you need the stub axle?


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: '97 Jetta (germancarnut51)*

no i dont need it...all i need is the backing plate and wheel cylinder...the IM doesnt seem to be working well on my end for some reason...my bank account isnt linked to pay pal yet so I will have to send a money order


----------

